# Fisher HT or SD



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Just looking for some opinions. I have a 600 FT. gravel driveway to plow. Which plow would be better to buy the Fisher HT or SD. I like the fact that the SD comes with the poly scraper which I think might work well on the gravel. The plow will be mounted on a Chevy 1500 short box pickup. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,
just to let you know, poly or steel doesn't make much of a difference on gravel....they will both dig in. My advice is to go with what is cost effective and work on your technique with gravel drives. You see, I found by driving up and down the first 4-6" and "packing" the snow into the ground first then, after the ice sets up, you are able to scrape in float position with minimal damage to the gravel.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ht is a pos. Stick with a sd or ld plow. Much better plow.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You could also install a gravel bar over the cutting edge to keep from digging into the gravel.

It's just a steel pipe you can fab up that has a groove in it so you can slide it over the cutting edge. Then you just need a couple of tabs off the end to bolt it to the moldboard to keep it in place.



..................


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Poly scraper + gravel road = dumb idea. You want a steel scraper for sure.

Poly scrapers exist to minimize the damage done to things like interlocking stone driveways. They don't last as long as steel, and that would be ESPECIALLY so for gravel surfaces that add focused pressure (i.e., one piece sticking up and cutting a notch out of the poly).

What you want is a STEEL cutting edge, and gravel shoes. Don't plow until AFTER the gravel is frozen. On gravel, it is good to beat the first layer of snow down into the gravel, let it become a layer of ice that will support the plow later on. Do not sand or salt it if you can avoid it since this will give you mud and cause the road surface to melt, which will make it bad for driving on and bad for plowing.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a 7.6" poly edge and it is great if the ground it frozen solid or pack the first few inches like said above. 

cons defiantly the outside cutting edges go b4 the center if u plow pavment with it, so more likely to gouge when it get to that point on the gravel and the replacement is 400 so unless u have other real uses for it would not recommend it personally was thinking of putting rubber on mine for half the money of the poly


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

White Gardens;1524265 said:


> You could also install a gravel bar over the cutting edge to keep from digging into the gravel.
> 
> It's just a steel pipe you can fab up that has a groove in it so you can slide it over the cutting edge. Then you just need a couple of tabs off the end to bolt it to the moldboard to keep it in place.
> 
> ..................


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up This idea is good.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would recommend the SD, it's a lot more rugged than the HT. I have SD on my 2002 Chevy 1500 and it's a perfect match. I plow mostly gravel and I wish I had a steel cutting edge so it would scrape better.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree, go with the SD. Get the 7'6 model, the 6'9" would be way too small for any fullsize truck.

I've only seen one HT series, looked awful light for serious plowing.


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. guys. This will help me to make my decision. I thought the SD was more rugged than the HT and I've heard that the scrape lock feature on the HT is not all it's cracked up to be.

Thanks Again!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

plowbill;1525087 said:


> Thanks for the info. guys. This will help me to make my decision. I thought the SD was more rugged than the HT and I've heard that the scrape lock feature on the HT is not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> Thanks Again!


If it's dedicated for strictly a gravel driveway, then you really should do the gravel bar over the cutting edge.

If you've got really no experience in plowing snow, then this will take out all the guess work and finesse out of plowing and give you optimum results.

If you decided to do other peoples drives, then it should be real easy to take off and use the plow for hard pavement.

........


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks White Gardens. I have purchased the SD plow and plan to put a gravel bar on it. Again thanks to all


----------

